# tsuanami my soon to be cockatiel



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tsuanami is a beautiful cinnamon pearl pied split lutino male he is only about 6 months. My friends husband lost his job so she had to find homes for most of her tiels and he was one of them. I have one problem i live in pittsburgh, pa and riding a greyhound bus so i am trying to figure out if they will allow him on bus as long as he is in a carrier.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow he is gorgeous


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks yeah he is pretty i hope to show him but he needs some work


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What a pretty boy !!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think Greyhound permits pets......... You may want to check to be sure. I don't know if other bus companies do or not. I don't know how much more a rental car might be?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tsuanami is a gorgeous cockatiel,I love the mutation and the splits in him.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

He's Beautiful! Love the name


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks yeah i probally will take a bus there and see if i can get a rental car back home but only problem is i am under 25 so its alot more expensive


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's so exciting to get a new member in the family. They're like children :innocent: Haha, I recently got my very first cockatiel (had a budgie in the past). She's a lutino, I'll have to post some pictures soon :tiel4:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

He is beautiful!! How exciting


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Thanks yeah i probally will take a bus there and see if i can get a rental car back home but only problem is i am under 25 so its alot more expensive


That is true. Look around though. You can usually find rental car coupons- especially if you know someone with an Entertainment Book. There are always bunches of rental car company coupons in there.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I am looking at rental car but they arent cheap for me cause i am 23 and there is service charges for being under 25


----------

